# Two hoppers (no joeys) Install Questions



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

My 922 drive died and talking with a csr I again raised the question of two Hoppers (and no joeys). She consulted her boss and came back with while they cannot ship Hoppers with out joeys, when the installer comes, you can refuse the joeys. So I am set up for installation Wednesday AM.

As i understand it:
-- the 3 wires from the 1000.2 will be conected to a DuoNode probably on the outside of the house.
-- the DuoNode has three outputs, one for each Hopper. Is the third output used????
-- Internet service will be connected to each Hopper.
-- Each hopper will be conected to a HDTV.

Must be missing something -- there must be connectivity between the Hoppers. Is this where the third output from the DuoNode comes in???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Duo Node has four outputs, two intended for Hoppers, two intended for Joeys. The installer will run a cable from the Hoppers to the correct outputs and terminate the other outputs.

Hoppers and Joeys generally talk to each other via Moca over the cable. That signal comes back to the node and off to the other units. If you want to use the Internet features of the system you can connect a Hopper to your home network and turn on bridging on that Hopper, or have a Hopper Internet Connector installed to serve all Hoppers/Joeys, or connect every Hopper/Joey to the home network.

The easiest would be connecting a single Hopper ... and that is all one needs to do to get Internet to all Hoppers/Joeys. If neither Hopper is in a good place for the home network have a Hopper Internet Connector installed. One really does not need every unit connected to the home network to get Internet.

If you keep a Joey you also have the option of connecting it JUST to the home network (no coax) and using it to connect to one of your Hoppers on a third TV set. This is "unsupported" but could help if you have a TV where coax has not gone. Some have reported doing this via a wireless connection. Your experience may vary.


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you for the reply. I should provide more information.
The two Hoppers will be side by side (one uses a 50' HDMI line to its HDTV).
I am assuming that the two Hoppers will share with each other, at least the stored files and hopefully the tuners.
I assumed that there needs to be conectivity between the two Hoppers -- I don't see that conectivity???


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

The Hoppers will share recorded content, from the DVR menu you can select which hopper you want to watch recordings from. Pulling up your "tuners" screen (red button) you will only see the 3 active tuners from the Hopper you are currently watching. The Hoppers are connected to each other at the Duo Node, as James said they use Moca technology to communicate. Be sure to leave adequate space clear around the Hoppers for ventilation, they run a bit hotter than your old 922.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

billcg said:


> The two Hoppers will be side by side (one uses a 50' HDMI line to its HDTV).


Just out of curiosity... Why? Do you not have coax running to the room where you have your other HDTV?

Nothing wrong with doing it the way you are saying, but I prefer having a receiver in the room with the HDTV rather than having to run an HDMI cable.



billcg said:


> I am assuming that the two Hoppers will share with each other, at least the stored files and hopefully the tuners.


DVR contents yes... tuners no... also external drive no...

Each Hopper can see its own tuners and attached EHD, but only can see the DVR contents of the other Hopper... not the other tuners or an EHD attached to the other Hopper.



billcg said:


> I assumed that there needs to be conectivity between the two Hoppers -- I don't see that conectivity???


The connectivity between the Hoppers is over the coax and through the duo node. That's why it has to be wired differently than other Dish receivers... the duo node facilitates two-way communication between the Hoppers & Joeys on the MoCA network.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wire Nut said:


> .. Be sure to leave adequate space clear around the Hoppers for ventilation, they run a bit hotter than your old 922.


I found 1" space is not enough - the table's surface still heated well by the h2k


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

The reason for side by side receivers was that the 722 was a bit noisy in the bedroom so it got moved to the family room where the 922 was. The long HDMI cable is already in place and been used for several years.

I have no particular reason for internet connectivity to both receivers except to meet the requirement that there needs to be either phone or internet connected. I'm hearing that I do not need to connect internet to both???

Yes, I have reading about the heat problem -- I will get fans as soon as the installation is complete.

I think that all my cables are RG-6 but I don't think that any of it is the special level. Should I insist that it all be replaced during instullation????


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

As long as the cables are RG-6, under 200', and free of damage, hidden splices, and tight bends you should be fine. Dish recommends cable swept to 3,000MHZ and the DPX configuration does use all frequencies in that range. It would be best to have the cable replaced if it is accessible. Having broadband connected to your receivers is not required, but is very highly recommended. Hooking one Hopper to an ethernet cable should connect the other through Moca, but I've seen some cases where this does not work correctly so I think there is a bug in the software at the moment. Your installer can put a HIC and tap in line to ensure both are connected.


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

Post install wrapup!!!
The installer came right on time, agreed to return the joeys, replaced the LMB on the dish and the RG-6 external wiring, installed the two Hoppers and took the old receivers.
It took 2.5 hours most of which was waiting for Hopper installations.

Thank you all for your help!!!
Bill...


----------

